# Having a lovely conversation... with our cat.



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mittens is a VERY talkative kitty. ESPECIALLY when she's hungry. 











Also, Gary cracks me up. LOL.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Mittens is so pretty! I love her unique markings. I have cats and enjoy them so much. I love the way your husband engages her in conversation. Too funny! She is very animated for sure.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it..Mittens knows what she wants..food! LOL

Love her coloring!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mittens is just gorgeous and love her talking. My Starr is like that and she will snicker if you laugh or sneeze. It is really amazing and if you try to fake it she just looks at you like are you stupid, I know that was fake.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG I love your kitty!!! The 2nd video is hilarious, she's like "uh dad.. I'm over here.. feed me" 

I miss having a kitty


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a cute video and Gary is too funny. My own cats were going nuts while it was playing, the kittens kept going behind the computer screen to find that cat. Mittens is polydactyl right? I love polydactyl cats, they are supposed to be good luck. I don't think I have ever seen a calico one before. Thanks for sharing!!:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

justmejanis said:


> Mittens is so pretty! I love her unique markings. I have cats and enjoy them so much. I love the way your husband engages her in conversation. Too funny! She is very animated for sure.


Aww, thank you! She has two circles on her shoulders and I just LOVE them! Gary is always talking to her like this. I'll admit to doing it too, LOL. 



Heidi36oh said:


> Love it..Mittens knows what she wants..food! LOL
> 
> Love her coloring!


Oh, she LOVES her food. She would eat all day if we let her. It prepared us for Mojo the chow hound. 



BeauShel said:


> Mittens is just gorgeous and love her talking. My Starr is like that and she will snicker if you laugh or sneeze. It is really amazing and if you try to fake it she just looks at you like are you stupid, I know that was fake.


Thank you! That's hilarious, and cats are a lot smarter than people give them credit for! Sometimes we'll rustle a plastic bag (that doesn't contain her food or treats) and she'll look at me just like you described. LOL



missmarstar said:


> OMG I love your kitty!!! The 2nd video is hilarious, she's like "uh dad.. I'm over here.. feed me"
> 
> I miss having a kitty


If we move to California you can visit her anytime you want! LOL!! She does that all the time, too. She has her claws and is very gentle. She loves to sit on the edge of the pull-out keyboard holder on our desk, so sometimes she'll tap my arm like that to move the keyboard back for her. 

I'm sorry you can't have kitties! Maybe someday they'll come out with a good allergy shot.  



Claire's Friend said:


> What a cute video and Gary is too funny. My own cats were going nuts while it was playing, the kittens kept going behind the computer screen to find that cat. Mittens is polydactyl right? I love polydactyl cats, they are supposed to be good luck. I don't think I have ever seen a calico one before. Thanks for sharing!!:


LOL We used to play meowing cats for her and she'd go nuts too! She'd look very concerned, like the cat was in trouble or something! 

Yep, she's polydactyl! It was the reason she was thrown out as a kitten, sadly.  I didn't know it was good luck, but that's great! I love her for it, it makes her so special! Thank you!


----------

